# Studs for three wheeler



## CHICKEN MAN (Dec 15, 2009)

I WAS THINKING OF ADDING STUDS TO THE FRONT TIRE OF MY THREE WHEELER TO ASSIST IN TURNING. I HAVE HEARD GOOD AND BAD THINGS ABOUT SHEET METAL SCREWS. I HAVE CHISEL TEETH CHAINS ON THE BACK, BUT THE SNOW KEEPS COMING AND I AM WONDERING IF SOME SCREWS WILL ASSIST WITH TRAVEL ON THE ICE THRU THE SNOW. ANY ADVICE WILL HELP, EXCEPT THE ONE ABOUT BUYING A NEW 4 x 4 QUAD. I WOULD LIKE TO LIVE TO 2011.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Don't use sheet metal screws. All you are going to do is end up with a bunch of screws in your tires. With no added traction. 

I do have a couple boxes of screw in ice kutter studs for atv. If some one can use them let me know.


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

KOLD KUTTER STUDS available at mose atv shops!!!
If you have alot of snow you may want to think about getting a ski for that front tire so that it rides on top instead of pushing


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> Don't use sheet metal screws. All you are going to do is end up with a bunch of screws in your tires. With no added traction.
> 
> I do have a couple boxes of screw in ice kutter studs for atv. If some one can use them let me know.


 use them !
i have chains but the brake cable is pretty close to wheel on one side and am afraid chain may hit 
i tried yesterday to put on but stopped chain was an inch away from brake cable to wheel ..... 85 honda 250 sx 3 wheeler
let me know


----------



## CHICKEN MAN (Dec 15, 2009)

How do those work. Do they screw in from inside the tire or from the outside. And do you have to deal with punctures in the tires.


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a 1982 200 3 wheeler that I use kuld cutters on all the tires. They work well on the rear tires yet on the front tires you need more weight on the front so that they grab the ice better. Anyway get the cutters as they just screw into the knobs from the outside. I have put SLIME in my tires and have had no problems for the last 4 years running the cutters in my tires (slime prevents air leaks). I do not run chains on the 3 wheeler as they tore up my buddy's plastic when one broke loose. Back to the cutters>>>> on rear tires work great run 3 across straight down the middle every other row run 5 across I use the same pattern for the front as well yet instead of 5 every other row I run 7 for the turning affect. The front does grab better yet you will still get some push. Good luck.


----------

